# Tail piece too high



## neilking (Dec 17, 2013)

How do I fix this?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## neilking (Dec 17, 2013)

Posted the same pic twice.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## valleyboy101 (Dec 17, 2013)

From what I can see the only way is to shim up the headstock or lower the tail stock.  Why not dispense with the chuck and put a dead centre in the headstock and compare it with the tailstock.  It is hard to believe that it is really that far off.Michael


----------



## neilking (Dec 17, 2013)

Good idea about the center

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Smith (Dec 17, 2013)

I agree with Michael--it seems like it shouldn't be that far off---you don't say what the make or size of lathe it is which would help identify the problem--first I would look to see if the tailstock is correct for your lathe and if it maybe has some debris under it which would be raising it----- collets center will eliminate lathe chuck problems----give us some more info and we can work out the problem with you---something is definately wrong , but problem can be located and fixed----Dave--:thinking:


----------



## 12bolts (Dec 18, 2013)

I would be checking the height with a dead centre in the spindle.
Got some more pics of the tailstock. Pull the camera back a bit and show a bit more of the lathe. There should be a serial # on the base of the TS that "should" match the one on the bed

Cheers Phil


----------



## neilking (Dec 18, 2013)

It's a 9 b. No number on the tailstock.


----------



## davidh (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm going to vote for a head stock prob.   could you tell us a little history of the lathe ?  and another photo of the side view of the head stock ?   did someone pour new bearings for it ?  just trying to cover a few bases.


----------



## xalky (Dec 18, 2013)

davidh said:


> I'm going to vote for a head stock prob.   could you tell us a little history of the lathe ?  and another photo of the side view of the head stock ?   did someone pour new bearings for it ?  just trying to cover a few bases.


Maybe it's the same old original bearings and they wore down that much. The bearing caps seem like they are cinched down all the way. Try grabbing the chuck and lifting up on it, if you have slop there, that would be your culprit.


----------



## 12bolts (Dec 18, 2013)

Does the tailstock Serial # match the bed Serial #?

Cheers Phil


----------



## Ray C (Dec 18, 2013)

Take a scrap piece of rod and cut your own point on it.  Don't remove it from the chuck and then, check alignment with the tailstock.  I could be that your chuck is off.

I'm not familiar with the SB-9 but if things really prove to be off alignment, I'd see if the head can be raised.  On an Atlas for example, the head was easily raised with shims because it was just bolted to the ways.


Ray


----------



## xalky (Dec 18, 2013)

Ray C said:


> Take a scrap piece of rod and cut your own point on it.  Don't remove it from the chuck and then, check alignment with the tailstock.  I could be that your chuck is off.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the SB-9 but if things really prove to be off alignment, I'd see if the head can be raised.  On an Atlas for example, the head was easily raised with shims because it was just bolted to the ways.
> 
> ...


Southbends are pretty much the same way. It's a pretty easy job to shim up the head stock. Almost as easy as shimming the tailstock. I'm staring at my SB right now. Simple job.


----------



## pjf134 (Dec 18, 2013)

The tailstock should be low when in the wear spot on the bed. Is the tailstock nut tight on the bed and check to see if someone put something under the tailstock to shim it up when at the far position on the bed. Is the bed level with the twist taken out? Do a lift test also to check spindle bearing wear or see if the chuck is able to lift by hand. Is the tailstock from this lathe or another lathe? The tailstock is low from wear most of the time and someone shimmed it would be my guess.
Paul


----------



## neilking (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't think the tail stock belongs to this machine. There are no numbers on it and the spindle is tight.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## toag (Dec 19, 2013)

checking the tailstock for swarf under it is a good idea, check the runout on the tailstock, might be something in the barrel making the center canter off centerline.  if the tailstock is true, then shimming the head would be the way to go, (or truimming the tailstock in a shaper, any reason to use the shaper is a good one:LOL


----------



## donthack (Dec 19, 2013)

*pjf134* hit my problem right of the head. I am new at setting up machinery. I did not know that a machine strong enough to turn steel to scrap, would not be strong enough to over come sloped floors. Making sure every thing is perfectly level is super important.


----------



## NEL957 (Dec 29, 2013)

The lathe is one of the older lathes could be before the 30"s. I believe you have a replaced tail stock that does not have the same miles on it. The head stock, I can not see that much wear in the bearings. The amount of drop you have is about the thickness of the bearings. Level should not have that much difference at that close to the head stock. Now if it went the other way it would be ware on the ways, but you don't have that problem. 

Is the center a Morse Taper #3, and is it set real good? Take off the chuck and get a better look at it all. 
Nelson Collar


----------



## neilking (Dec 30, 2013)

I took the chuck off and cleaned the taper good. It's .020" off.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## neilking (Dec 31, 2013)

How do I shim the headstock?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## neilking (Dec 31, 2013)

Found the problem. Shimmed .040" . Too bad its 3 pieces layered together.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## xalky (Dec 31, 2013)

So the tail stock was already shimmed too high? What the heck did they use to shim it? Looks like soft material.


----------



## neilking (Jan 2, 2014)

Yes. I watched a video on how to shim a tail piece.  Decided to take it apart and found that it was shimmed with some kind of scrap metal.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## xalky (Jan 2, 2014)

Enco sells a nice shim stock assortment: http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=406-0288&PMPXNO=947632&PARTPG=INLMK3


----------



## ASLMachinist (Jan 2, 2014)

Check if your tailstock is parallel to the slide. Extended shaft out and tighten. Mount your .0001 indicator on the tool holder and slide it across the top of tailstock shaft. If they are parallel then focus your time and energy to raise your headstock. Before you decide to raise your headstock, indicate a good true bar on chunk and use tool post to slide your indicator across the bar. if they are parallel both ways. I bet you will get good feel which way you need to focus.  Make sure everything is free of burrs. Mount with new shims AND tighten the bolts and run to make sure they are parallel to the slide. One a time, do everything again with thicker shims and recheck everything. If the indicator is getting better, then you are in right direction. Until things getting real close to zero or make it a perfectly zero to match tailstock. Assume the tailstock is fixed (no other means of adjustments) and you can tune up your lathe. I am trying to find youtube where they use precision plumb to level the lathe. If tailstock is out of specs, and no where to get replacement, then you can do some experiments with machining pads to level it out, because shims do slide around under the base and it goes off alignment all over again. Anything is possible for something to go out of specs. Check them throughly.


----------

